# Matadian



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

The part cargo, part tanker MATADIAN was delivered to the predecessors of Palm Line in 1948. She was built by Laings of Sunderland and was 6,246 grt. Palm Line was a subsidiary of the Unilever Group and was involved in the shipment of vegetable oils from West Africa to Europe.


----------

